
China’s Pig Pandemic - acdanger
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-04-24/china-s-handling-of-swine-fever-outbreak-similar-to-sars
======
AndyMcConachie
TFA says: "For decades, the Chinese government’s top priority has been the
preservation of social stability."

It should say: "For millenia, the Chinese government’s top priority has been
the preservation of social stability."

~~~
slurry
Except when it wasn't for a few notable decades.

~~~
microcolonel
It takes less than a decade of concerted effort to erase ~4000 years of
culture.

------
whoevercares
>>Meanwhile, China's hierarchical system remains fragmented and autonomous
below the top levels of power.

exponential decay wrt distance to Beijing

~~~
toxik
「天高皇帝遠」 as the Chinese saying goes. (en: Heaven is high and the emperor far
away)

~~~
elgenie
Russian has a very similar adage:

До Бога высоко, до Царя́ далеко. (God is high above and the Tsar is far away)

~~~
ipeev
Бог високо, цар далеко in Bulgarian too.

------
ChoGGi
_China’s Pig Pandemic Should Worry Everyone_

What's up with the title? I could understand for something like SARS, but
_African swine fever only affects pigs_.

~~~
blang
Virus mutation can allow viruses to just species:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_flu#Hypotheses_about_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_flu#Hypotheses_about_the_source)

~~~
downrightmike
It is possible that the Spanish flu originated in China and was brought to
Canada by laborers:
[https://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/01/140123-span...](https://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/01/140123-spanish-
flu-1918-china-origins-pandemic-science-health/)

------
crazygorilla
What I worry about is that an increasing population also means an increasing
"surface area" where diseases can occur in the first place, not just that they
spread faster.

